# Where have my eyebrows gone???



## weebiscuit (Jul 27, 2011)

What the heck is going on? Is it due to getting older??? My eyebrows are disappearing! I KNOW I used to have eyebrows! I never needed eyebrow pencil before.... yet now when I look in the mirror I see hardly any eyebrow hairs. I had to go out and buy an eyebrow pencil today, and I've never used one before.

WHERE ARE THOSE HAIRS GOING??? Hopefully, they aren't going to end up in my nose! Last thing I want to do is start plucking nose hairs!


----------



## Marty (Jul 27, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## shelia (Jul 27, 2011)

I can relate to that!! I started noticing mine dissappearing a few years ago! They have migrated to strange places. i may find one on the inside of my arm where none were there before. Sometimes one will show up on the thigh. You can tell it doesn't belong there. They just seem to randomly pop up where they don't belong.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 28, 2011)

Could be worse. You could be 27 and find yourself plucking away because the grey ones wont go away.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 28, 2011)

I can relate....Haven't gone the eyebrow pencil route (yet). Instead, when going out in public (with make up - lol) I will lightly brush my eyebrows with my mascara.... it looks more natural?

On a positive note.......Since this lack of eyebrow thing has been happening, I've noticed I haven't needed to pluck!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 28, 2011)

Miniv said:


> I can relate....Haven't gone the eyebrow pencil route (yet). Instead, when going out in public (with make up - lol) I will lightly brush my eyebrows with my mascara.... it looks more natural?
> 
> On a positive note.......Since this lack of eyebrow thing has been happening, I've noticed I haven't needed to pluck!


Yep...Here too. I can remember plucking the hair in between my eyebrows so I didn't have that unibrow thing happening. Where the heck are the eyebrows now!?


----------



## REO (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm starting to need a brow comb over


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 28, 2011)

I will be 61 in two weeks, and I know danged well that at age 58 I still had eyebrows!!

I think I will try going over them with a bit of mascara, as miniv mentioned. I sure ain't good with eyebrow pencil! And as soon as I sweat it disappears. If I use waterproof mascara I hope I have better luck.

My only concern with the mascara is that I am blonde and my eyebrows are light colored. I can't find light brown mascara... only black or brownish black.

bummer.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 28, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I will be 61 in two weeks, and I know danged well that at age 58 I still had eyebrows!!
> 
> I think I will try going over them with a bit of mascara, as miniv mentioned. I sure ain't good with eyebrow pencil! And as soon as I sweat it disappears. If I use waterproof mascara I hope I have better luck.
> 
> ...


If you go to Salley's (beauty supply) you should be able to find Brown and not Brown/Black.


----------



## susanne (Jul 28, 2011)

While I have loads of fine, dark blonde hair on my head, I've always had sparse, pale eyebrows and leg hair. Gret for the legs, not so for the eyebrows...

I use a brown eye liner crayon or soft pencil to brush on the eyebrow hairs (go against the growth) for a more natural look. The pencil/crayon gives more control than mascara want. "Drawing eyebrows" on the skin always looks fake (on me, anyway).


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 28, 2011)

My mother was a very beautiful, but vain person. She didn't like the aging process one bit! When she was about 55 or so (this is over 25 years ago if my math is correct) she had permanent eyeliner and eye brow "pencil" applied. O M G! It was horrible! Obviously the technology wasn't very good back then, plus they weren't even. She spent the rest of her life covering up the mistakes with make-up. Sort of defeated the purpose.

I'd give brown mascara a light brushing over your eye brows and see what you think. You might like it.

For me, at age 45, I'm finding these occassional dark hairs on my chin!



Talk about disgusting!!! Pluck City around here.


----------



## Marty (Jul 28, 2011)

Hate to tell you its the age and I'm right behind you! Dye them!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 29, 2011)

Marty's right; it comes with age, and in most people, apparently it is quite common, and includes gradually losing body hair ALL OVER YOUR BODY! There are definitely both pluses and minuses to that, if you know what I mean!





My eyebrows are still evident, but I haven't had to pluck them in YEARS.

Margo


----------



## sfmini (Jul 29, 2011)

I hear that loss of the outer part of the eyebrow is a sign of hypothyroidism. I may have secondary hypothyroid, will be finding out in the next week or two, will be interesting to find out. I have to look very close to see any eyebrow hair.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 29, 2011)

My bioidentical hormone doc said it was caused by overtaxed adrenal system. Shd did a full workup of my blood, saliva tests, etc. Basically your system gets over stressed with life and aging.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 29, 2011)

My MIL has like two hairs left above each eye. When younger she always plucked her eyebrows extremely thin...that was the style. Now my SIL who is only 35 (also a heavy plucker) is having problems with losing her brows. Same with both my sisters, who are in their late 40's...I noticed theirs thinning even when they were very young. Aside from age, stress, and possible thyroid issues I also found this online:

*Have you heard of Traction Alopecia? That’s a type of hair loss that happens when your hair is constantly being pulled on a daily basis, and after a while it starts to fall out, and it may not come back. Ballerinas (who wear their hair in tight buns) sometimes develop this problem, and women that wear their hair in tight ponytails or tight braids all the time, can also have this problem.*

* *

*Apparently long term eyebrow waxing can also cause a similar effect*

here is the link: thinning eyebrows

I'm not sure how reputable the link is, but it does make sense that after awhile, you keep pulling those hairs out they may eventually not come back. In High School (mid 80's)...I plucked mine so thin you could barely see them (again, that was the style until Brooke Shields came along)...I stopped plucking mine in my early twenties...I only do the strays now and I hope I can keep mine as long as possible..they are quite bushy, so I'm thinking I won't have any problems, maybe...lol.


----------



## supaspot (Jul 31, 2011)

REO said:


> I'm starting to need a brow comb over


it was my 51st birthday a couple of weeks ago and I was feeling a little down about it but

you people had me in stitches reading this thread , now I know I have something to look forward to ...female pattern eyebrow baldness ! Thankyou



:OKinteresting


----------



## REO (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm 48. I've always had nice brows. All of a sudden, the out sides of both brows are just gone!





I have the fear of them showing up some place else now


----------



## Shari (Aug 1, 2011)

REO, I am not far behind you and I have been having the same problem.

Used to have really thick eyebrows and now the outside of both are just about gone. Phiffle....


----------



## REO (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Jill, do they make "Barbie brows"?


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I tried the mascara. I only have brownish black waterproof mascara. I sort of dried the wand a bit with a paper towel so it wouldn't glop on. I just don't have all that much hair there to work with, but it definitely darkened what I had. I just didn't care for it a lot because it made my brows too dark for my blonde hair.

I think part of the problem is that the hairs I do have there are too blonde, so losing a lot of them makes me look brow bald. I guess I could just grow bangs and hide them!

I also don't have any armpit hair any more. It's been years since I have my armpits. Used to have hair there, although it was never really bushy, but I don't think I've needed to shave them in the last 10 years or so.

So, losing eyebrow hair, lost all armpit hair, but wouldn't you know that I have to pluck the darn hairs out of my nose!

Bummer.


----------



## Chelley (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like women's eyebrows thin as they age (contrary to what happens to the rest of our body) and old men's eyebrows get so bushy they need a weed eater...and don't even get me started on the hair in their ears!




Puzzling!!


----------



## REO (Aug 2, 2011)

There ARE light brown eye brow pencils (I have one) Try one of those.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 3, 2011)

REO said:


> There ARE light brown eye brow pencils (I have one) Try one of those.


I tried a light brown pencil a few months ago and didn't like it at all because it seemed to have a reddish orange tone to it.

I think I need to put on my big girl pants and take a trip to the big city where there are a lot more varieties of pencils and stuff to try than I can find at our local Walmart... the only store which even sells cosmetics. blech.


----------



## REO (Aug 3, 2011)

Huh. Mine is kind of a light ashy blond-light brown color.

It is Cover Girl and says CC Brow & Eye Makers. The color: soft brown.

I think you'd like this one, if you can find it!


----------

